# Pronunciation: 切



## yuechu

大家好！

How do you pronounce 切 in the word 切萨皮克湾? (I think it's a bay or a gulf, right?)
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

It sounds like a translated word referring to some bay or gulf, as you have guessed. '切' there is intuitively pronounced with the first, but I think that it is okay if you pronounce it with the fourth.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your help, SimonTsai! Would you say that qiē is the default pronunciation when it is used phonetically?


----------



## Jack12345

切萨皮克湾（Chesapeake Bay）
切qie 1


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Jack12345!


----------



## Jack12345

切qie 4，感觉也可以。因为是音译，怎么顺怎么读。
切尔诺贝利，这个读qie 4


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> Would you say that qiē is the default pronunciation when it is used phonetically?


Yes, generally. For example, the mathematician 'Chebyshev' is translated as '切 (qie1) 比雪夫'.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我習慣讀「切4薩皮克灣」 (Chesapeake Bay)。
che 的音譯讀去聲 qiè, 如「仁波切」(rén bō qiè, ㄖㄣˊ　ㄅㄛ　ㄑㄧㄝˋ, 見國語辭典, 藏語 Rinpoche 的音譯)。


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes, I prefer 切4 too, but I don't really think it matters.


----------



## forgoodorill

Skatinginbc said:


> 切4薩皮克灣


 
It should be pronounced as *qie4

Reasons:*
1.以“切”作為開頭的外文英譯名，很自然的可以聯想到“切爾諾貝利”，諸位可以參見各大網絡up主，youtuber講解的最近的一部有關“切爾諾貝利”事件的紀錄片，均以 *qie4* 為發音標準

2.請參見維基百科的頁面，重音在哪裡一目了然，而這與只讀一聲有些衝突
Chesapeake Bay - Wikipedia

3.外文英譯名，無論是地名還是人名，大部分都不會直接依照本國文字寫出。因為不少語言的發音系統並不一致，生硬以讀音造字並不恰當。即使是化學中的元素週期表，也不是原原本本，按照讀音寫出。
    因此，原本文字讀音還需要融合，甚至‘’遷就‘’目標語言，根據目標語言習慣發音



albert_laosong said:


> but I don't really think it matters.


但是正如老宋所言，也沒有必要過分糾結這些。因為雖然有些地名，人名的不一致，並不影響理解。
例如，據我觀察，台灣，內地很多圖書的人名等翻譯就不一致：

台灣：金氏世界紀錄 （Guinness World Records ）    內地：吉尼斯世界紀錄    香港：健力士世界紀錄  
台灣：荷里活（Hollywood ）          內地：好萊塢                   香港：荷里活
台灣：傅柯（Michel Foucault）      內地：福柯                 香港：傅柯
台灣：德希達（Jacques Derrida）   內地：德里達             香港：德希達
等等


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Skatinginbc

原文是「切薩皮克灣」 (Chesapeake Bay)。 「切」若讀成入聲 qie 1, 則反應 Chet-sa （切1薩）而非 Che-sa（切4薩）。  另外, 切鯊皮, 切蛇皮, 切狗皮, 切豬皮, 切啥皮的切1皮, 用於音譯地名, 有失中性的雅正。


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 切鯊皮, 切蛇皮, 切狗皮, 切豬皮, 切啥皮的切1皮, 用於音譯地名, 有失中性的雅正.


Is it that by your logic, '切 (qie1) 薩皮' is suggestive of pizza dough, and that you find it inappropriate?


forgoodorill said:


> 以 “切” 作為開頭的外文英譯名，很自然的可以聯想到 “切爾諾貝利”


I have just realised that you were referring to Chernobyl, a once-busy city, translated as '車 (che1) 諾比' here.


> 台灣：荷里活 (Hollywood)


No, I am sorry, but it is '好萊塢' here. (Most Taiwanese people pronounce '塢' with the first, although dictionaries suggest the fourth.)


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> Is it that by your logic, '切 (qie1) 薩皮' is suggestive of pizza dough, and that you find it inappropriate?


不雅。適不適當看場合。


----------



## forgoodorill

SimonTsai said:


> as '車 (che1) 諾比' here.


  謝謝SimonTsai的回復，這個翻譯我不清楚，長知識了。


SimonTsai said:


> but it is '好萊塢' here.


不好意思，當時打錯了，沒注意。這個是我的錯誤。


----------

